# OZ Superman Fan Hangout



## SilkySlim

So are there any OZ speaker fans out there? I have been a huge fan since the first time I heard them!!! When they first came out. They hit a home run straight out of the gate. I caught alot of crap around the shop because I rebuilt my system and competed with a brand we didn't carry. I drove four hours to get them from a dealer. We carried great brands I just loved them and they were a good value. I had access to ADS, JL, and Dynaudio in the early 90's. I tried USD waveguide's with JL 6.5 first but then ultimately went with OZ Superman 5 1/4 component set to match the 12H I had. So I found them in a box pot them in a year ago and it's hard to take them out.
They are so silky smooth and have so much air and detail. On axis sounds great and off axis they are incredible. The sound stage is just realistic. They are one of the few component sets that you can just drop in any car with a great amp and presto great sound. I had done so many cars with them over the years and they never seize to amaze me. I have run them with many different amps from Kenwood, Alpine 35xx, Autotek, HiFonics, ESX, Lanzar, Zed Audio, Orion, Linear Power, ADS, PG, etc. They are about the most forgiving car speakers. The temp 5 1/4 component set in my car has been in five different systems. Until the last two cars they made it to from the closet. I didn't remember what I was missing. Pics coming later have to dig up what remains of the 12's I'm sure the suspension is shot from storage.

I have an issue I really want and planned on going with the new Morel LE Supremo 3way component set. But I just found a set of never played 4" superman s and a set of 8L's    so off to modding dash and a pillars for an old school active??? 

I see scattered OZ fans around. I thought this could be a gathering place. 

Also If anyone has any history. The were doing great then just dropped off to oblivion.



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

First I ever heard OF them was in an issue of CSR in Shaq's van. They are one of the few sets of speakers I've never heard and love. Make sense?


----------



## SilkySlim

:laugh: I know exactly what you mean. I knew many that felt the same way. They weren't cheap but they weren't stratosphere expensive ether. They never seemed to get that mainstream attention. You'll see some pop up around I suggest taking a chance on some. They are something you just have to own to fully appreciate. They are very rewarding. I was lucky enough to run a shop and brought them in around 1994-96.

It's funny though when you look at the drivers there is nothing that is really spectacular about them other than the paint job. The cones didn't look like anything super special, they had nice motors but nothing crazy like 9"vc or inverted unobtainium magnets. They just seemed to do so many little things right it was the details that made them so good. Balanced is the best way to describe them.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

I am pretty sure I fit within this fan club. 

SilkySlim, profile says south? South of France? Florida, Mississippi, 
Alabama?


----------



## MADXF

While I can't say I'm a fan of the superman speakers, because I haven't owned or heard them, I do have a set of the plain black 5.25" Matrix Elite's and they are absolutely brilliant.
So I'm definitely an OZ fan.

I want to get some OZ ME subs next when they pop up.
Hopefully they'll go alright in IB.


----------



## SilkySlim

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I am pretty sure I fit within this fan club.
> 
> SilkySlim, profile says south? South of France? Florida, Mississippi,
> Alabama?


That is some good lookin OZ Superman gear. Yea you belong I'm in NC Welcome 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

MADXF said:


> While I can't say I'm a fan of the superman speakers, because I haven't owned or heard them, I do have a set of the plain black 5.25" Matrix Elite's and they are absolutely brilliant.
> So I'm definitely an OZ fan.
> 
> I want to get some OZ ME subs next when they pop up.
> Hopefully they'll go alright in IB.


I haven't played with the matrix stuff but haven't heard much bad either. I always had the superman in OZ. Close enough. So welcome anyway. You owe it to yourself to hear the superman.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Thanks....

They will be teamed up with my old SONY XES system




and 8 chan's of BLADE SE power.


----------



## hurrication

I had an old 180cs set with the black square crossovers in some sealed kicks and I still remember exactly how they sounded to this day. 

Only problem with them today is the absolute ridiculous prices they get listed for on ebay. Not too long ago, I saw a seller asking over 400 bucks for a used 180cs set!

I want to find someone with a blown superman sub who will sell it to me for cheap so I can reverse engineer and possibly recreate it.


----------



## MADXF

I searched everywhere and ended up buying my 130cs from New Jersey. BNIB for $300 delivered to Aus.

My brother in law just bought a BNIB set of 180cs for $299.

Both are the ones with the gold and silver Oz logo on the crossover.


----------



## SUX 2BU

OG Oz is just really nice stuff. Haven't had a lot of experience with them but a friend had a pair of 10's back in the day in a sealed box and they just sounded really nice. Lots of detail and good output. The paint job on the basket was awesome! I wanted so bad to paint my 88 Mustang GT black with that purple on the bottom below the belt line (it was 1993 afterall ). It still is the perfect color of metallic purple.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

HEY OZ FANS.....

A buddy of mine is searching for a single 10" subwoofer. Does anyone have 
one they are willing to part with?


----------



## lsm

I definitely want in the OZ Superman Fan Club. I was a dealer for them for many years back in the 90's. I loved everything about Oz Audio especially their customer service. John Walton and Ken (the tech guy) were great to deal with. It was a shame to watch them fall.... I still have one of their 10" subs and a 6 1/2" component set that I'll prob hang on to forever. Such great speakers!


----------



## lsm

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Thanks....
> 
> They will be teamed up with my old SONY XES system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 8 chan's of BLADE SE power.


That's gonna be one sweet system!


----------



## Hardwrkr

For anyone interested, there's a mint looking OZ 300L for sale in the Toronto, ON Kijiji for only $30.

BTW, still loving my OZ Matrix Elite 15.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Im certainly in the club.. Ive been a huge Oz Superman fan since the early to mid 90's. Shop in Davenport Ia carried them and the salesman knew me by name for sure. I would go in to "audition" the components I couldnt afford nearly every weekend for months before I was able to buy my first set.. Like going to see a puppy at the puppy store several times to make sure you are truely in love with them before taking them home..ha.

I enjoyed every moment of having those in my first couple cars. It was a couple years before I added the 10" to the set up, I was a diehard solobaric sub fan for years until I switched to the Superman subs.. I remember being amazed at the Jack Hammer like performance those 10's gave rocking out to Metallica the first time I played them. They always sounded graceful regardless of the genre of music. I only ever ran them sealed, cant recall ever hearing them ported but do remember reading of them run IB in magazines.

I have not owned Oz components in years and would love to find a set, so if anyone knows of any by all means send me some info. I am however the proud owner of a set of 10" and 12" subs. The 12" set were stored improperly and have flat spots on the surrounds but are otherwise mint.


----------



## tyroneshoes

My home theater sub has been using a 250 l tuned to 26 hz for a while. Still sounds amazing


----------



## lostthumb

Back in the day, Oz Supermans were on my want list so bad. 
The shiny cones with the OZ reflective emblems!!

Never were able to afford them, plus it was hard to find around here.

I was stuck with M&M Godfathers 15s and MB Quarts. Back then, I liked it loud and clear. LOL.


----------



## CRUNK

Oz is back same owner even greater products and amps ; )


----------



## tyroneshoes

I have this matrix elite 10 with a cracked dustcap sitting around for a the past few years. Found a carbon fiber one the same size on ebay and replaced it. Looks great IMO. Such a nice sounding sub.










I am getting a little cracking noise from the dustcap on some fast transients and Im wondering if its because it was shallower than the previous dustcap but it rarely happens.


----------



## Buickmike

CRUNK said:


> Oz is back same owner even greater products and amps ; )


I see news of it, but nothing else really. I'll never forget the day I demo'd the Superman series components and subs. Super clean sound. The subs were so accurate and musical, without any real mechanical sound or air noise to them. I still want some of the subs bad, but all I see for sale are the H line subs and they are expensive. The components are outrageous.


----------



## car8961

I will list a 300L (12" sub) in great condition in the next few days. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Buickmike

car8961 said:


> I will list a 300L (12" sub) in great condition in the next few days. Let me know if interested.


Shoot me a PM when you have the info. I am more into 10" subs, but still interested for sure.


----------



## Buickmike

Ok so now I am officially in the club!!!! I am the proud owner of a pair of 250L's and couldn't be more happier. To date these are the only speakers that sound exactly how I remember them. I set them up (1 at a time) in a few different enclosures. I threw them in the back of my WRX. I tried a 2.0 cu ft ported at 28hz that I had from a home theater setup. Sounded great. Deep, musical, but not hard hitting. I threw one in a .75 cu ft sealed and was pleasantly surprised. Hard hitting and played real bassy stuff like hip hop really accurate. I could tell right away that around 1.0 cu ft would be the sweet spot for sealed. Next up, I had a 1.4 cu ft ported enclosure. I tried it with the port blocked and it was nice, but a bit big. Then the magic happened. I ported it around 34hz and it freaking came alive BIG TIME. Hammer like hard hitting bass...musical, deep. I really hit the sweet spot. I was going to save these for another car, but now I'm thinking of recreating this, but iso loading them in a ported enclosure that will give the same output and give them both about 300-400W or so. 

Not to sell off some stuff and save up for components. I'm hooked!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Really happy to hear Mike! Welcome to the club, those subs were cared for 100% prior to you getting them. I hope they bring you years of amazing bass. Thanks for the input on box sizes. I remember the 250L sounding fullest in smaller ported enclosures 20 hears ago.


----------



## tyroneshoes

my first and only comp was with isobaric 250ls ported and superman 5.25s and I took 1st rookie.

Best sounding enclosure ever. I only used two amps the zapco pre-studio z100s so I was in the 200 watt class. Still such a great system in a vw corrado. passive, no dsp, low power but just great.

I still put the 250ls up there. Just so butter smooth and play low and do great in my home theater in 1.7 @ 26hz wit 250 watts.










if youre building a HT sub, these work VERY well and theres been an audiomobile evo, newer version oz matrix, and dayton HF in the same enclosure and the oz 250l is my favorite by a considerable margin. I just like the smoothness

If anyone has a set of the cotton blend tweets Im always looking so pm me.


----------



## Buickmike

deeppinkdiver said:


> Really happy to hear Mike! Welcome to the club, those subs were cared for 100% prior to you getting them. I hope they bring you years of amazing bass. Thanks for the input on box sizes. I remember the 250L sounding fullest in smaller ported enclosures 20 hears ago.


Thanks for passing them on!!! This is the best old school speakers I've had. My 1st gen Audiophile 10"s are real nice too, but these are just so smooth and so universal. In the box mentioned above, they would play bass tones smooth and low. Then I played some old Metallica...stuff from And Justice for all, Master of Puppets, and the black album. The sub just beat me up in the same damn enclosure. Unreal!


----------



## Buickmike

tyroneshoes said:


> my first and only comp was with isobaric 250ls ported and superman 5.25s and I took 1st rookie.
> 
> Best sounding enclosure ever. I only used two amps the zapco pre-studio z100s so I was in the 200 watt class. Still such a great system in a vw corrado. passive, no dsp, low power but just great.
> 
> I still put the 250ls up there. Just so butter smooth and play low and do great in my home theater in 1.7 @ 26hz wit 250 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if youre building a HT sub, these work VERY well and theres been an audiomobile evo, newer version oz matrix, and dayton HF in the same enclosure and the oz 250l is my favorite by a considerable margin. I just like the smoothness
> 
> If anyone has a set of the cotton blend tweets Im always looking so pm me.


That was your iso setup? Looking at WinISD Pro, I would oddly need to go 1.2 ft ported at 30hz iso loaded to duplicate the 1.4 ft enclosure ported at 34hz. Not sure it is so worth it. Hmmmm.


----------



## tyroneshoes

no this is my home theatre sub. My iso was a smaller enclosure and long gone. 1994.


----------



## Buickmike

tyroneshoes said:


> no this is my home theatre sub. My iso was a smaller enclosure and long gone. 1994.


Sorry, I meant to say "what" was your iso setup? Any chance you remember the enclosure size and what frequency you ported it at?


----------



## tyroneshoes

No, it was custom built by a great shop by me that closed down. They did zapco, alumapro, image dynamics and illusion demo cars for them. Was called sounds impossible

Probably about 1.2 ft tuned to 30 hz if I was guessing. one sub mounted inside and one basket showing.


----------



## stills

Oz Audio CS180 Superman Series 6 5" Component Set RARE Old School Sq System | eBay


----------



## BMXAudio

Here is my OZ collection so far. I thought I had a pair of tweeters somewhere but I can't seem to find them. The 12' subs are all new in the original boxes. I am on the lookout for another to give me an even four. But then I will probably find a pair leaving me with an un even five so I will still be looking for one. HaHa! I am also trying to put together another 6 1/2 component set.

The amps are Prototypes of the last Matrix line they were set to produce right before they closed the doors. I bought them a while back on eBay. I was told they are three of six that were produced. I have seen where Oz is supposed to be making a comeback soon. I would like to see if the new amps share any of the same internal design with these. The silver marks on the lower amp are from an unfortunate incident transporting them from my house to my shop. ALWAYS make sure everything is secured. I thought about putting it back in the box but then I was like. Im only going a few miles. What can happen? So I set it on the passenger front floor of my truck and set another amp in the passenger seat.. Then while I was coming to a stop at a red light the woman in the lane next to me turned right in front of me at the last second. I was so pissed. I should have not hit the brakes and just plowed her. In the end the damage is my fault for not securing things but it still sucks.

I worked for an OZ dealer back in the 90s. The first system I heard these in was a Thunderbird with a wall of twelve 12" 300L subs. It had 6 1/2 180 component sets in the front and in the wall. All running off of PPI Promos amps. It was pretty loud but it sounded so much clearer than most of the other cars I had heard with that much equipment stuffed inside. I could kick myself in the ass for trading away my last NOS 6 1/2 component set back in the day.


----------



## quality_sound

Oh man, I'd take a pair of those 300L's off of you right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver

I have a pair of the 300h sittin.


----------



## Buickmike

I love my 250L's sooo much. If I had some spare cash right now I would take those 300H's, but I have other priorities while restoring my car. One day I hope to have some superman components.


----------



## PPI Matt

I love Oz too. Best subs ever. I'm working on an installation on a GTI right now with 200L 8" and 300L 12" Supermans. New to the forum. Cheers


----------



## PPI_GUY

I competed with two Oz 250L's waaaay back in the day when they were new. Powered them with one half of a Pro Mos 425. To my ears, they are still the best SQ sub I've ever heard. Still regret selling them to this day. If anyone would like to part with a couple of 10" 250L's let me know!


----------



## Dubstep

So were the metal flaked baskets with the silver and blue and a few red flakes, pre JTI buy out or after? I understand the purple flaked baskets were the OG's I have my eye on a 4" set..


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Dubstep said:


> So were the metal flaked baskets with the silver and blue and a few red flakes, pre JTI buy out or after? I understand the purple flaked baskets were the OG's I have my eye on a 4" set..


299 is a tall ask, well, from me for a set of 4's. I sent the guy a message
telling him his 5's and 4's were ass backwards in price, in hopes of him 
dropping the 4's prices. I already have a set though not NIB, but they are
4's; it's not like you're going to hurt them much.


----------



## PPI Matt

That guy sells a ton of gear on Ebay, he's profit motivated which is understood. You play to pay, it's not likew every day you see Oz's finest drivers for sale let along NIB.These drivers of the colors you are referring to are from Oz Audio circa 1994. They are pre JTI. Purples and Silver's are both OG drivers. The purple drivers are used for sealed applications and the grey's are for free-air applications. It really has to do with the Thiele/Small driver parameters. The purple baskets were low Q and the Silver basket's high Q. Q is a dimensionless term and is basically a ratio. It's used to describe the balance between forces that tend to control or damp the cone motion (like brakes), and those things that ted to keep it going (momentum). The Q of a drive unit is directly is directly effected by the magnetic motor strength. Lower Q drivers (purple baskets) have a higher inherited braking force than high Q drivers. Signed the Wizard of Oz


----------



## will.

Since there is a post dedicated to OZ...here is my question.

Anyone know anything about the OZ superman RED sticker subs from the 90's. I have a 12" in mint condition that I came across that had no model number on it. Its single VC 4ohm and slight bigger/heavier basket/magnet size as the 300H/L.

General info would be good or even better, specs and enclosure volumes.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lsm

Any word on the "new" Oz Audio? Is John Walton involved??


----------



## PPI_GUY

Some new Oz Audio stuff is showing up on Fleabay so, you have to wonder about the quality. They have a website up and running but, if you go there expecting to find the same type products they made their name on, you'll be disappointed. They may be selling solid gear but, I'd be willing to bet it's mostly off-shore buildhouse stuff. 
Here's the website...
OZ Audio - Hear Another World - OZ Audio USA, Inc.

BTW, I started a thread on the history of Oz Audio some time back. Good info there. Definitely worth the read...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/old-school-car-audio-discussion/120432-oz-audio-history.html


----------



## Buickmike

Hey all,

I'm on the hunt for some superman components to compliment my 250L's.

Can someone tell me the difference between the CS, SCX, and BFB lines?

I would love to have a 6.5" component set!!


----------



## quality_sound

I'm pretty sure the CS were the only real superman components. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickmike

Check the pic. I never knew, but on the box for the Superman gen separates, there are apparently 3 different lines.


----------



## quality_sound

The originals weren't the CS xxx, they were the xxxCS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buickmike

quality_sound said:


> The originals weren't the CS xxx, they were the xxxCS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure?

Check the pics I attached. One is of a set of Superman logo CS series and the manual that comes with them says CS 130

The other pic is a box for a set of newer Matrix Elites and the number comes before the CS.


----------



## rlopapa2016

I just posted some auctions on eBay for my well taken care of OZ 6.5 5.25 and 4 drivers and some tweets. 

I had them in my previous show car but I replaced that with two kids and I never got to using them anymore. If anyone wants anything I can take the listings off fleabay. 

If you live in the San Diego area I can also deliver them. I still have the boxes for everything but the 4" drivers. These things sound amazing. As you may know the tweets used Ferrofluid which has a shelf life. The tweets are included but I won't charge for them as the shelf life of the fluid has expired (it turns in jelly). I know you can change the fluid on some drivers but not sure on these. Don't get me wrong, they still play. It I don't think they will have the same range they did in their glory days. 

Thanks Robert


----------



## llebcire

deeppinkdiver said:


> Im certainly in the club.. Ive been a huge Oz Superman fan since the early to mid 90's. Shop in Davenport Ia carried them and the salesman knew me by name for sure. I would go in to "audition" the components I couldnt afford nearly every weekend for months before I was able to buy my first set.. Like going to see a puppy at the puppy store several times to make sure you are truely in love with them before taking them home..ha.
> 
> I enjoyed every moment of having those in my first couple cars. It was a couple years before I added the 10" to the set up, I was a diehard solobaric sub fan for years until I switched to the Superman subs.. I remember being amazed at the Jack Hammer like performance those 10's gave rocking out to Metallica the first time I played them. They always sounded graceful regardless of the genre of music. I only ever ran them sealed, cant recall ever hearing them ported but do remember reading of them run IB in magazines.
> 
> I have not owned Oz components in years and would love to find a set, so if anyone knows of any by all means send me some info. I am however the proud owner of a set of 10" and 12" subs. The 12" set were stored improperly and have flat spots on the surrounds but are otherwise mint.


Interesting.

I worked at Solar Vision (Davenport early 90s) and sold/installed with Oz and Lanzar being my favorite. Had Optis running 5 1/4 components up front, 6 1/2 midbass in the rear and a single 300 12" in a ported enclosure. This combination created a very smooth and realistic sound stage. Only problem with their subs, for the first year or so, is their surround wasn't tested in Iowa and the sub would stop playing around 20 degrees Fahrenheit.

I would like to find a set of their components again next year.

-Eric

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYONWALL9

llebcire said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I worked at Solar Vision (Davenport early 90s) and sold/installed with Oz and Lanzar being my favorite. Had Optis running 5 1/4 components up front, 6 1/2 midbass in the rear and a single 300 12" in a ported enclosure. This combination created a very smooth and realistic sound stage. Only problem with their subs, for the first year or so, is their surround wasn't tested in Iowa and the sub would stop playing around 20 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> I would like to find a set of their components again next year.
> 
> -Eric
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Eric,
WELCOME to the obsession! 

You might be in luck. Contact this guy and see if he sill has
the size you are looking for. A few months ago he had several
pairs in every size. I was very close to pulling the trigger on 
another set of 4" components, just couldn't force myself to 
get more just to stash them away. His prices were decent
certainly no steal but a fair price for those of us who just 
have to have some Superman...

New Old School OZ Audio BFB CS 5.25" Superman Component Set,RARE,NOS,NIB,USA | eBay

cheers,
Scott


----------



## llebcire

Anyone familiar with the new Vector series components? Craig is back at the helm and I'm very interested if they're even close to the original series.

-Eric


----------



## llebcire

llebcire said:


> Anyone familiar with the new Vector series components? Craig is back at the helm and I'm very interested if they're even close to the original series.
> 
> -Eric


I ordered a set of 6.5 components - can't beat the price of $99 plus shipping.

-Eric


----------



## Buickmike

llebcire said:


> I ordered a set of 6.5 components - can't beat the price of $99 plus shipping.
> 
> -Eric


Please do report once you get them installed. I am very interested in a good set of components that is not super expensive. $100 for something that sounds like the Superman's would be amazing.


----------



## llebcire

Buickmike said:


> Please do report once you get them installed. I am very interested in a good set of components that is not super expensive. $100 for something that sounds like the Superman's would be amazing.


Will do! Hopefully within 2 weeks.

-Eric

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPAZ

I still miss my 300L in a 1.5 cu ft sealed box. It sounded very good.


----------



## llebcire

SPAZ said:


> I still miss my 300L in a 1.5 cu ft sealed box. It sounded very good.


I know - me too.

In April 2014 I was cleaning out my dad's place and came across my old 300L that had a burnt voice coil - I thought nothing of it and tossed it. Should have kept it! Also tossed an original Kicker C12.

My favorite system was in a 91 Accord sedan:
Denon pull out CD - possibly DCC-8770
PPI PAR-225 5 band parametric EQ
Phoenix Gold AX-204A Crossover
2x Lanzar Opti 100s - one tri-mode (front/rear fill) and one mono
Oz 130 components in front (5.25")
Oz 180 6.5 + Morel tweeter in rear (series mono/fill)
Oz 300L in ported box - thinking 1.75 cubic feet?

This was in +/- 1995?? Wonder if it actually sounded as good as I remember 

-Eric


----------



## llebcire

llebcire said:


> Buickmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do report once you get them installed. I am very interested in a good set of components that is not super expensive. $100 for something that sounds like the Superman's would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do! Hopefully within 2 weeks.
> 
> -Eric
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Atrend was out and they're revamping the line. Instead of paying retail I purchased a set of Morel Maximos from Crutchfield for $150. Everything I've read is they're phenomenal for the price.

-Eric


----------



## Buickmike

llebcire said:


> Atrend was out and they're revamping the line. Instead of paying retail I purchased a set of Morel Maximos from Crutchfield for $150. Everything I've read is they're phenomenal for the price.
> 
> -Eric


So you never got them?


----------



## llebcire

Buickmike said:


> So you never got them?


No. I was really looking forward to getting them as I like to run components that aren't as popular but equal or superior to whatever is the popular choice.

-Eric

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## St3v3vo

Anyone have or know where I can find some Superman 200L's ?


----------



## Mless5

I have a purple basket 300s, got them for short $ and had to redo rubber surround, but man do they sound sweet and play low! I wish I could get my hands on some 6.5" components or even woofers alone for reasonable money just to try them out!


----------



## SQram

Mless5 said:


> I have a purple basket 300s, got them for short $ and had to redo rubber surround, but man do they sound sweet and play low! I wish I could get my hands on some 6.5" components or even woofers alone for reasonable money just to try them out!


Nice! What did you build for an enclosure? I have a BNIB one sitting here I should do something with.


----------



## Mless5

I tested them in a very generic sealed enclosure, probably 1.25 cubes each. They are currently just sitting in my collection. Not sure if they are H version or L version though, there seems to be conflicting info online regarding color of the basket defining the version.

Thanks.


----------



## OZSQL

Mless5 said:


> I tested them in a very generic sealed enclosure, probably 1.25 cubes each. They are currently just sitting in my collection. Not sure if they are H version or L version though, there seems to be conflicting info online regarding color of the basket defining the version.
> 
> Thanks.


H's are grey and L's are the purple baskets.


----------



## Buickmike

OZSQL said:


> H's are grey and L's are the purple baskets.


Seems correct. I have some 250L's and they have purple baskets. Those are really happy in 1.0 cu ft sealed. I can go smaller and they hit extremely hard, but are not as musical.


----------



## OZSQL

Buickmike said:


> Seems correct. I have some 250L's and they have purple baskets. Those are really happy in 1.0 cu ft sealed. I can go smaller and they hit extremely hard, but are not as musical.


You should try them in 1.5 ported......about as good as it gets


----------



## Buickmike

OZSQL said:


> You should try them in 1.5 ported......about as good as it gets


I think I tried one in a box that was 1.4 ported at 34hz one time. I remember SQ was mind blowing. Then I tried sealed and they just slammed so hard. I haven't used them since because I don't have a vehicle that is worthy lol. What do you port yours at?


----------



## OZSQL

Think it was 30. The port was 3" x 11.5".


----------



## PPI_GUY

I had my 250L's in 1 cu ft. each and they were incredibly accurate. Not the optimal box for DEEEP sub-bass but, they were golden down to about 30hZ. 
Anyone interested in parting with 250L's or 300L's, please PM me!


----------



## Buickmike

Is that sealed or ported?



PPI_GUY said:


> I had my 250L's in 1 cu ft. each and they were incredibly accurate. Not the optimal box for DEEEP sub-bass but, they were golden down to about 30hZ.
> Anyone interested in parting with 250L's or 300L's, please PM me!


----------



## PPI_GUY

Buickmike said:


> Is that sealed or ported?


Sealed. At that size enclosure they LOVED jazz and rock. Not as impressive with rap but, still very good. 
I currently run two IDQ10's D4 V2 in my daily driver and they are very, very close to the OZ 250L's I competed with. They do handle more power. However, I'd still give a slight edge to the OZ subs in SQ.


----------



## St3v3vo

I bid on an auction for a beat up pair of OZ speakers that were supposed to be 6.5s but when they got here.

They are actually a set of the 8" supermans. 

I dont know if they are L or Qs and they need new rubber.

Does anyone know the difference in their Old School Line up? Top Line and BFB?

Whats the difference? How can you tell which version they are?


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Attach a photo of the basket and cone we will tell you what model you have


----------



## St3v3vo

Here you go.

The stickers on the cones are missing. The label on the bottom is red and says BFB.


----------



## OZSQL

Those are BFB's which were their entry level back then. Still a nice sounding sub.


----------



## adriancp

So, I had messaged OZ on Facebook two or three years ago and they told me they would be reintroducing the “Superman” series. Fast forward to Finals 2018, got to speak with whom I believe was the new owners, and I inquired what was going on with that series. The gentleman I spoke with assured me they would be coming out eventually, and that they were being designed by the same guy who designed the originals. The reasons for delay involved the typical trifecta of new company start up, capital, liscensing (I believe), etc...

Take all this with a gain of salt, I’m just relaying what was told to me FYI


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SUX 2BU

That would be very cool if they literally just re-leased the original L series exactly how it was. Call it a 'classic' series if need be. And then they can also release something more 'mainstream' with massively-damped cones, ridiculously small enclosure requirements, giant X-max capabilities and huge power handling.


----------



## adriancp

I just posted a link to this thread on their FB page. Maybe we can get some info?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## St3v3vo

If anyone has any 200 H or L s Im interested.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Whats up with all the new version of Oz subs on ebay? 

Also lots of older vector stuff and superman passives on ebay now for cheap.

Some of my collection


----------



## Awwdeohfile

Reviving an old thread... If anyone has any old school OZ audio stuff to part with please get at me!! I really need these back in my life for nostalgia! [email protected]


----------



## Dubstep

I wish I did, I passed on nib complete sets on ebay saying next time, now OZ is super rare.. Ebay was flooded for a hot mi lol.. Back in the day, they won comps with a perfect score even... Just how good are they?


----------

